# A Coup Against Self-Government



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Has been underway since Trump won the election. This is a big F-you to all of us. All the traitors attempting to destroy this POTUS are quilty of treason.



> This is a coup against us. It's a coordinated campaign by liberals and their allies in the bureaucracy and media to once and for all ensure their perpetual rule over us. We need to fight it, here and now, so we don't have to fight it down at the bottom of this slippery slope.
> 
> It's brazen. It's bold. It's insulting to our intelligence. They aren't even trying to hide their lies anymore. Truth is irrelevant; this is a choreographed dance routine and everyone has his moves. Call it Breakin' 2: Electric Leakaroo, except instead of trying to save the community center they're trying to save their power and prestige.


https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2017/05/18/this-is-a-coup-against-our-right-to-govern-ourselves-n2328059


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> Has been underway since Trump won the election. This is a big F-you to all of us. All the traitors attempting to destroy this POTUS are quilty of treason.
> 
> https://townhall.com/columnists/kurtschlichter/2017/05/18/this-is-a-coup-against-our-right-to-govern-ourselves-n2328059


The article is somewhat correct, although Trump is not helping his cause by putting the bullets in their guns. The problem being is it's working. This administration has been rendered ineffective and moot. Even more problematic, because it is working, they will use this tactic again and again. Free elections has been effectively eliminated by the biased press and no opposing or alternate view point will be allowed to see the light of day from here on. The sheeple will not know the difference or care until they are the next one in line at the concentration camp. Welcome to 1984.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Prepared One said:


> The article is somewhat correct, although Trump is not helping his cause by putting the bullets in their guns. The problem being is it's working. This administration has been rendered ineffective and moot. Even more problematic, because it is working, they will use this tactic again and again. Free elections has been effectively eliminated by the biased press and no opposing or alternate view point will be allowed to see the light of day from here on. The sheeple will not know the difference or care until they are the next one in line at the concentration camp. Welcome to 1984.


You are 100% correct. But to think Trump is a beacon of freedom is a bit of a stretch as well. The ONLY reason I want him to succeed is because he is less competent than the rest of the idiots in D.C.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It's the whole concept of socialism. People have no idea what is best form them so the enlighten few will decide for them and force them to do what is best. They also go with the ends justify the means. Much of the ammo on Trump is make believe.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The coup attempt will continue for the next 4-8 years. With that said, appointing Mueller "special counsel" could end up being a good thing. Freeing up Congress to actually legislate and the latitude of a special council is free to follow any trail, including back to Clinton, Seth Rich murder, etc....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

For those who have a modicum of reasoning capability, 

they should see the apoplectic gyrations in unison those demonrat bastards are performing to depose our republic.

Them and the RHINOS will do anything to preserve the status quo.

How many decades have we watched those bastards get up and say what they will fix, 

then just do what they have always been doing, screwing us to their benefit, neither side is different from the other, in name only.

IMHO, they all should go to the wall, then let us start over with different rules.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> For those who have a modicum of reasoning capability,
> 
> they should see the apoplectic gyrations in unison those demonrat bastards are performing to depose our republic.
> 
> ...


There is nothing wrong with the rules. It is the people breaking them that is messed up.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> For those who have a modicum of reasoning capability,
> 
> they should see the apoplectic gyrations in unison those demonrat bastards are performing to depose our republic.
> 
> ...


I agree. I do think that "our rules" are pretty clear in the Constitution so maybe we could just try to follow them.


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I agree. I do think that "our rules" are pretty clear in the Constitution so maybe we could just try to follow them.


Lawyers and Lobbyists are an out growth of basic (base) human nature and they all need to go to the wall.

They are the worst cause of the perversions of the U.S> Constitution.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Maol9 said:


> Lawyers and Lobbyists are an out growth of basic (base) human nature and they all need to go to the wall.
> 
> They are the worst cause of the perversions of the U.S> Constitution.


I totally agree.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Robie said:


> There is nothing wrong with the rules. It is the people breaking them that is messed up.


The rules I was referring to are those keeping those bastards in office not the constitutional ones, term limits, two terms only for all.

My new rules, no retirement benefits, and if found in abuse of power of office, no jail, hangman's noose in a public execution.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

The rules are what the leftists say they are. The constitution? Once the liberal socialists consolidate their power, that will be an old relic not worth the paper it's written on. 

There was absolute proof the beast was guilty, did they, or had she won, would they have so vigorously persued criminal charges or even dared mention Impeachment? No way. Trumps missteps are just making it easy for the left to advance their agenda and drive the narrative. The are now after Pence in the unlikely event Trump is forced from office, so that he will be untenable as well. The republicans are simply allowing it to happen with their concessions and accusations.


----------

